# Intimacy



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

E' veramente molto bello e triste.
Mi ha stupito che benché le scene di sesso siano estremamente esplicite non sia per nulla erotico.
L'avete visto?
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intimacy_-_Nell'intimità


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' veramente molto bello e triste.
> Mi ha stupito che benché le scene di sesso siano estremamente esplicite non sia per nulla erotico.
> L'avete visto?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intimacy_-_Nell'intimità


No. non credo lo vedrò mai. 
Ha vinto l'Orso d'Oro al Festival di Berlino. L'attrice protagonista è passata alla ribalta per la fellatio. La si ricorda soprattutto per quello.
E' uno di quei film in cui mi chiedo se voi non sareste gelosi/e se il vostro partner dovesse girare scene così. Io di brutto. Lo vivrei molto male.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. non credo lo vedrò mai.
> Ha vinto il Leone d'Oro al Festival di Berlino. L'attrice protagonista è passata alla ribalta per la fellatio. La si ricorda soprattutto per quello.
> E' uno di quei film in cui mi chiedo se voi non sareste gelosi/e se il vostro partner dovesse girare scene così. Io di brutto. Lo vivrei molto male.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non lo farei mai e se lo facesse il mio partner con me avrebbe chiuso ma io son talebana (bei risultati in pratica! :carneval:).
La fellatio è di 3 secondi. Tutte le scene di sesso sono estremamente realistiche al punto di far pensare che non siano simulate.
Ma il film non è porno e non è erotico. E' questo che mi ha sorpresa. 
In realtà (a parte che il marito è brutto:mexican non si capisce bene perché lei vada da lui.
E' una variante di Ultimo tango a Parigi e altrettanto triste ma molto più inglese e per nulla compiaciuto o manierista.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Il tema a me tocca molto... potrei essere lei...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il tema a me tocca molto... potrei essere lei...


Hai una storia di solo sesso con uno sconosciuto in una squallida casa dell'interland inglese su materassi buttati per terra?


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

No  ma ho fatto sesso con qualcuno con cui volevo solo sesso... nemneno un paio di frasi

Per poi tornare alla mia vita vera

Il tema del film credo sia come anche rifiutando l'intimità provando la via del solo sesso non ci si riesca...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> No  ma ho fatto sesso con qualcuno con cui volevo solo sesso... nemneno un paio di frasi


Perché?
Uno semi-sconosciuto?
Bella fantasia erotica ma rischiosa da realizzare. Io avrei paura.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

E fai bene... comunque sono molto fortunata firse miracolata


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Mi è andata bene diciamo ma non lo rifarei


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il tema del film credo sia come anche rifiutando l'intimità provando la via del solo sesso non ci si riesca...


Sì, per me, il film è molto "romantico". Usa uno stile asciutto (e squallido, tipico del realismo inglese) per far apprezzare la famiglia, l'amore e l'intimità.
Lei è incapace d'intimità sempre.
Il fatto che l'uomo cerchi di conoscerla e cerchi i sentimenti (proprio come nel film di Bertolucci) a me sa di espediente narrativo.
Però se ti è successo mi smentisci.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Anche il fatto che lei sia un'attrice che nella scuola dove tiene lezioni e si basa sull'improvvisazione e che metta in scena in molteplici repliche Lo zoo di vetro contribuisce a delineare questa sua ricerca di un modo di arrivare ad aprirsi all'intimità che non riesce a trovare.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Mai neanche saputo l'esistenza di questo film. Ma io non sono cultrice di film...
Però mi ha incuriosita. Lo cercherò.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mai neanche saputo l'esistenza di questo film. Ma io non sono cultrice di film...
> Però mi ha incuriosita. Lo cercherò.


Era su Sky ieri.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, per me, il film è molto "romantico". Usa uno stile asciutto (e squallido, tipico del realismo inglese) per far apprezzare la famiglia, l'amore e l'intimità.
> Lei è incapace d'intimità sempre.
> Il fatto che l'uomo cerchi di conoscerla e cerchi i sentimenti (proprio come nel film di Bertolucci) a me sa di espediente narrativo.
> Però se ti è successo mi smentisci.


lei secondo me tronca solo perché lui svalvola e va a cercarla fuori dal loro "mondo" in due e si fa amico il marito, diventa uno stalker insomma.. ma comunque un'ultima volta lo fanno... lei secondo me è presa come lui, ma deve proteggersi...

é vero che il tema è praticamente Ultimo Tango a Parigi, non mi ero resa conto... lui alla fine si innamora, lei si tira indietro (nel caso del personaggio di Maria Schneider certamente un po troppo )


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

sul tema sconosciuti che si incontrano solo per sesso c'è un film francese che non sono riuscita a vedere ma credo sia molto bello, con bravissimi attori: Una relazione privata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sul tema sconosciuti che si incontrano solo per sesso c'è un film francese che non sono riuscita a vedere ma credo sia molto bello, con bravissimi attori: Una relazione privata.


Ne avevo visto una parte. Ma si parlavano. Devo vederlo anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> lei secondo me tronca solo perché lui svalvola e va a cercarla fuori dal loro "mondo" in due e si fa amico il marito, diventa uno stalker insomma.. ma comunque un'ultima volta lo fanno... lei secondo me è presa come lui, ma deve proteggersi...
> 
> é vero che il tema è praticamente Ultimo Tango a Parigi, non mi ero resa conto... lui alla fine si innamora, lei si tira indietro (nel caso del personaggio di Maria Schneider certamente un po troppo )


Insomma, non è che svalvoli, vuole sapere lei chi è e che vita abbia.


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma, non è che svalvoli, vuole sapere lei chi è e che vita abbia.


si perché si è innamorato ma i patti con lei erano altri, a me lei sembra dispiaciuta più che incavolata di dover chiudere... in effetti è una storia d'amore per certi versi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si perché si è innamorato ma i patti con lei erano altri, a me lei sembra dispiaciuta più che incavolata di dover chiudere... in effetti è una storia d'amore per certi versi


Perché per lei la priorità è la famiglia e lui non l'aveva capito.
Per questo dico che lo stile estremo è per veicolare un'idea tradizionale.
E tu?
Come stai ora?


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per lei la priorità è la famiglia e lui non l'aveva capito.
> Per questo dico che lo stile estremo è per veicolare un'idea tradizionale.
> E tu?
> Come stai ora?


 meglio, o forse peggio dovrei dire? perché adesso non seguo più la via del sesso senza amore ma il sesso con sentimento e lì so' casini...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> sul tema sconosciuti che si incontrano solo per sesso c'è un film francese che non sono riuscita a vedere ma credo sia molto bello, con bravissimi attori: Una relazione privata.


Bellissimo. Celo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bellissimo. Celo.


Anch'io lo vidi e ricordo che mi piacque molto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' veramente molto bello e triste.
> Mi ha stupito che benché le scene di sesso siano estremamente esplicite non sia per nulla erotico.
> L'avete visto?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intimacy_-_Nell'intimità


Ma l'avevano messa su la tuta o erano degli incauti?


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'avevano messa su la tuta o erano degli incauti?


Brunetta l'appena visto e saprà dirlo ma credo ricordare di no...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'avevano messa su la tuta o erano degli incauti?


Usano il preservativo ma non nella fellatio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> meglio, o forse peggio dovrei dire? perché adesso non seguo più la via del sesso senza amore ma il sesso con sentimento e lì so' casini...


----------



## drusilla (24 Luglio 2014)

riguardo ad attori "impegnati" non porno che fanno sesso reale c'è un'altro film sempre inglese "Nine songs"...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Usano il preservativo ma non nella fellatio.


Ahi ahi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahi ahi.


Ahi Ahi sì anche perché nel film evidentemente lei vuole proteggersi da una possibile gravidanza (ha già un bambino delizioso che l'adora e cerca di capirla guardandola recitare) mentre lui ha un passato di tossicodipendenza.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

[h=1]LA RELAZIONE DI COPPIA E L'INTIMITA'[/h]A cura della Dott.ssa E. Maino​
_In questi ultimi anni si registra una sempre maggior consapevolezza dell'importanza  dei legami sociali per la vita umana e, soprattutto, emerge, con sempre più chiarezza,  il desiderio crescente delle persone di soddisfare il bisogno di entrare con gli  altri in "relazioni intime", cioè relazioni strette, prolungate nel tempo, implicanti  vicinanza emotiva, capaci di promuovere il legame e di garantire rispetto, sostegno  e comprensione._ _Ma quali sono i fattori che consentono alle persone di sperimentare legami intimi  e duraturi? L'intimità può essere incrementata e migliorat_a?
In questo articolo viene presentato *il modello a spirale dell'intimità* , sviluppato dal Prof.* Cusinato* , Docente all'Università di Padova e dal Prof. *D'Abate* , psicologo americano.
*Premessa* 
L'uomo per sua natura, è un animale sociale, ha bisogno di confrontarsi con gli  altri, di sentirsi parte di un gruppo e di entrare in relazione, seppur a livelli  diversi, con le altre persone.
Se pensiamo alla nostra storia personale, ci possiamo facilmente rendere conto  del fatto che siamo nati in un mondo di "relazioni significative", siamo cresciuti  confrontandoci con chi ci stava vicino, abbiamo imparato dal riflesso che le nostre  azioni avevano sugli altri, ci siamo definiti riconoscendoci in alcuni aspetti  uguali e in altri diversi dalle persone, soprattutto quelle per noi significative,  che ci hanno circondato.
Anche la letteratura scientifica ha registrato ultimamente una presa di consapevolezza  dell'importanza dei legami sociali per la vita evidenziando come ci sia un desiderio  crescente delle persone di soddisfare il bisogno di entrare con gli altri in relazioni  intime, cioè strette, prolungate nel tempo, implicanti vicinanza emotiva, capaci  di promuovere il legame e di garantire rispetto, sostegno, comprensione.Si tratta  di un desiderio che investe tutte le nostre relazioni significative.
_




_ Una ricerca condotta da *Sternberg e Grajek* nel 1984, "_The Nature of Love_ ", ha messo in luce come la struttura dell'intimità in amore non sembra differire  da una relazione affettiva all'altra, anzi, sembrerebbe che l'intimità sia un  terreno comune non solo per la relazione di coppia, ma anche per le relazioni  familiari in senso lato e per le relazioni amicali.
Tuttavia, benché sia assodato che tutti abbiamo bisogno e cerchiamo il contatto  e il confronto con gli altri, da più parti emerge come vada diminuendo la capacità  di instaurare relazioni intime. In effetti, spesso si assiste ad un'ambivalenza  tra il desiderio e il timore nei confronti di questa esperienza.
*Hatfield* (1987) ha messo a fuoco alcune ragioni per cui le persone talvolta rifuggono  dalle relazioni intime: si tratta del_ timore di fidarsi, di essere abbandonate, di essere attaccate nelle proprie  fragilità, di perdere la propria individualità_ .
L'intimità in una relazione dipende quindi dal modo di percepirsi: saldi nella  nostra identità o fragili e non ben definiti. Infatti,_ la condizione essenziale per entrare in relazioni intime, superando i timori,  è "*percepirsi provvisti di un'identità personale solida e ben definita* ", fattore che ci consente di entrare in relazione con l'altro senza perdersi,  senza avere l'impressione di vedere dissolversi nell'altro le proprie caratteristiche,  la propria individualità e originalità._ In questo senso, *autonomia individuale e capacità di amare sono associate* e quindi, tanto più una persona ha raggiunto la propria autonomia ed è consapevole  di se stessa, tanto più è capace di entrare in intimità con l'altro rispettandone  l'unicità.
Tutto questo è estremamente importante nell'ambito della relazione di coppia,  dove, per poter sperimentare intimità, è essenziale favorire l'identità personale  e l'unità di coppia, che in altri termini significa favorire la capacità di ciascuno  di sperimentarsi come separato e diverso dall'altro all'interno di un rapporto,  di un'alleanza basata sulla capacità di essere presenti a sé e all'altro.
*Il modello "a spirale" dell'intimità* 
A partire da questi presupposti, *Cusinato e L'Abate* (1992) hanno messo a punto un modello teorico a spirale dell'intimità che comprende  sei fattori tra loro interdipendenti che formano _un circolo dinamico, una spirale ricorsiva, così che ciascuno di essi alimenta  il successivo ed è dagli altri alimentato_ .
Uno degli aspetti pregevoli e importanti del modello è dato dal fatto che considera  l'intimità in termini molto concreti e operativi: non viene infatti considerata  semplicemente come un fattore intrapsichico, ma è vista principalmente come un  qualcosa che può tradursi in comportamenti concreti, e quindi come un qualcosa  che può essere arricchito e migliorato.In questo senso l'intimità non è considerata  come un qualcosa di scontato, dato una volta per tutte sulla base del fatto che  ci si vuole bene, ma _viene considerata come un aspetto della relazione di coppia che, per essere mantenuto,  richiede impegno e riflessione e soprattutto, come aspetto della relazione che  può essere migliorato_ .
Ma vediamo nello specifico quali sono i fattori di questo modello. 


*Capacità dei partner di comunicarsi reciprocamente i propri valori personali  
*La comunicazione è essenziale alla vita di relazione e assume qualità specifiche  a seconda che sia a servizio della negoziazione e quindi del fare e dell'avere,  dove si comunica in vista del raggiungimento di obiettivi comuni, o dell'intimità  e quindi dell'essere, dove il parlare si fa confidenza e l'ascoltare diventa *disponibilità esplicita alla persona del partner* ._Risulta essenziale, perché si verifichi questo tipo di comunicazione, il fatto  che all'interno della relazione di coppia ci sia un clima di libertà e non di  costrizione o controllo, la percezione di una uguale importanza di sé e dell'altro  e la consapevolezza che questa condivisione non potrà mai essere totale: ognuno  ha una propria individualità e non può "fondersi" o "confondersi" con l'altro._
*Capacità di rispettare i sentimenti personali dell'altro  
*Il nucleo centrale di ogni individualità è rappresentata dal fatto che ciascuno  ha una propria storia, familiare e sociale, dei propri sentimenti, gusti, preferenze,  memorie, sensibilità, bisogni aspettative, ecc. Da questo punto di vista, amarsi,  entrare in intimità con l'altro non significa sentire allo stesso modo, ma significa  poter potenziare e dispiegare le proprie capacità individuali per arricchire la  relazione di due differenti sensibilità. In altre parole, _intimità e condivisione sono raggiungibili accettando e rispettando se stessi  e l'unicità dell'altro_.
*Accettazione reciproca dei limiti personali  
*Tutti noi siamo fallibili e abbiamo dei limiti: la convivenza e la solidarietà  umana si basano proprio su questi assunti. Se questo è valido per ogni relazione  tra persone è particolarmente tangibile per due coniugi che hanno scelto di condividere  la propria esistenza.In questo senso essere intimi significa: 


lasciare che *l'altro ci veda per quello che siamo* , evitando di cadere nella tentazione di voler sempre apparire adeguati o perfetti  e sopportando di sentirci vulnerabili ed esposti alla possibilità di un rifiuto;
*accettare l'altro nei suoi limiti* , alcuni dei quali conosciuti e altri che si scopriranno nella vita insieme;
*essere solidali *l'un l'altro, aiutandosi reciprocamente, per quanto possibile, ad andare oltre  i limiti stessi.
*Valorizzazione reciproca delle rispettive potenzialità  
*Fortunatamente le persone non hanno solo limiti, ma possiedono anche delle potenzialità  che vanno valorizzate._Si tratta di un processo per cui ciascun partner favorisce la crescita personale  dell'altro, stimolandone le risorse nascoste e apprezzandone i comportamenti e  gli atteggiamenti positivi._ E' essenziale, perché questo processo porti all'intimità che:


sia reciproco e veda entrambi *lavorare per la realizzazione di ciascuno* : se così non fosse, non si sperimenterebbe intimità e collaborazione, ma competizione  ed egoismo;
renda possibile riconoscere a se stessi e all'altro che* la propria realizzazione passa anche attraverso l'aiuto e la vicinanza del partner*.
*Capacità dei partner di condividere i dolori e il timore di essere feriti* 
E' il fattore chiave per raggiungere e mantenere l'intimità e racchiude due aspetti:  


il potersi *mostrare all'altro senza maschere* con tutta la propria fragilità e vulnerabilità chiedendo e ottenendo dall'altro  la sua presenza, il suo esserci;
il tollerare che quanto più un legame è stretto, tanto più alta è la *possibilità di ferire ed essere feriti*.
In effetti, non veniamo feriti dagli estranei, il potere di ferire solitamente  è riservato a poche persone: quelle per noi importanti, alle quali siamo legati  da vincoli di attaccamento e di amore.
*Capacità di perdonare e tollerare gli sbagli dell'altro* 


si cerchi di capire le *ragioni che hanno portato allo sbaglio*
si sappia *differenziare ciò che è importante* da ciò che non è di primaria importanza nella relazione
si permetta e *si aiuti l'altro a riparare*


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era su Sky ieri.


Ahhhh! Io non ho sky!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *LA RELAZIONE DI COPPIA E L'INTIMITA'*
> A cura della Dott.ssa E. Maino​
> _In questi ultimi anni si registra una sempre maggior consapevolezza dell'importanza  dei legami sociali per la vita umana e, soprattutto, emerge, con sempre più chiarezza,  il desiderio crescente delle persone di soddisfare il bisogno di entrare con gli  altri in "relazioni intime", cioè relazioni strette, prolungate nel tempo, implicanti  vicinanza emotiva, capaci di promuovere il legame e di garantire rispetto, sostegno  e comprensione._ _Ma quali sono i fattori che consentono alle persone di sperimentare legami intimi  e duraturi? L'intimità può essere incrementata e migliorat_a?
> In questo articolo viene presentato *il modello a spirale dell'intimità* , sviluppato dal Prof.* Cusinato* , Docente all'Università di Padova e dal Prof. *D'Abate* , psicologo americano.
> ...


Bellissimo! Stasera me lo leggo meglio! 
Soprattutto da…la capacità di perdonare...:carneval:


----------



## tullio (24 Luglio 2014)

E' un film che mi piacque molto a suo tempo ma di cui alcune cose mi sfuggirono. Così, approfitto per discutere qui. Una delle volte che il protagonista va nel locale ove gioca il marito di lei, viene sorpreso alle spalle da lei che lo guarda da lontano. Inizialmente sorride, immagino felice di vederlo in giro, tranne accigliarsi quando lo vede entrare nel locale. Penso allora che lei amasse realmente il tipo e desiderasse anche accrescere la sfera di incontri fuori dalla dimensione puramente sessuale: insomma, avrebbe accettato un maggiore coinvolgimento. 
Ancora: perché il protagonista fa in modo che il marito abbia dei sospetti? Wikipedia sostiene che sia entrato in concorrenza, una concorrenza maschile, ma non mi convince. C'è un bambino che lei ama e il tipo ha tutto l'interesse a non spingere lei a una scelta. Vorrebbe forse una "complicità" del marito? E' chiaro che lui è attratto da uno stile di vita ricco di stimoli (il teatro...) che sono fuori dalla sua vita logora e caotica. Nei fatti è vero che diventa uno stalker...ma perché?
Infine: siamo certi che lei torni dal marito? Di questo "lieto fine"? Quel matrimonio, nel discorso in taxi, mi pare ne esca dissolto. Sbaglio io?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> E' un film che mi piacque molto a suo tempo ma di cui alcune cose mi sfuggirono. Così, approfitto per discutere qui. Una delle volte che il protagonista va nel locale ove gioca il marito di lei, viene sorpreso alle spalle da lei che lo guarda da lontano. Inizialmente sorride, immagino felice di vederlo in giro, tranne accigliarsi quando lo vede entrare nel locale. Penso allora che lei amasse realmente il tipo e desiderasse anche accrescere la sfera di incontri fuori dalla dimensione puramente sessuale: insomma, avrebbe accettato un maggiore coinvolgimento.
> Ancora: perché il protagonista fa in modo che il marito abbia dei sospetti? Wikipedia sostiene che sia entrato in concorrenza, una concorrenza maschile, ma non mi convince. C'è un bambino che lei ama e il tipo ha tutto l'interesse a non spingere lei a una scelta. Vorrebbe forse una "complicità" del marito? E' chiaro che lui è attratto da uno stile di vita ricco di stimoli (il teatro...) che sono fuori dalla sua vita logora e caotica. Nei fatti è vero che diventa uno stalker...ma perché?
> Infine: siamo certi che lei torni dal marito? Di questo "lieto fine"? Quel matrimonio, nel discorso in taxi, mi pare ne esca dissolto. Sbaglio io?


Che ne so? Non ho mica scritto io la sceneggiatura.
Il film mi ha incuriosito per il modo in cui riesce a essere esplicito e insieme freddo, non erotico.
Sì lei si mostra contenta di incontrarlo casualmente (non sapendo che lui è lì perché l'ha seguita) ma è turbata dal fatto che lui si inserisce nella sua vita. Però anche lei lo stava seguendo.
E' carino questo gioco della spia che diventa spiato. Questo smonta l'interpretazione che lui sia uno stalker.
Infatti non lo è.
Solo cerca di comprendere lei e perché non voglia di più da lui.
Forse hai ragione tu. E' lui che introducendosi nella sua vita che rompe ogni possibilità per un loro noi.
Del resto è una buona rappresentazione del tradimento come altro dalla vita normale.
Lei è già insoddisfatta dalla vita normale e cerca altre evasioni.
Il marito che sollecita a vedere lo spettacolo sembra quasi complice e disponibile a offrire la moglie. Anzi forse offre più intimità di lei attraverso il suo ruolo di quanta intimità lei dia nel sesso.
Questo spiega anche perché il marito accetti, pur arrabbiato, il tradimento. Quello che accoglie tutto di lei è il marito.
Sì per me lei torna in famiglia.


----------



## Buscopann (24 Luglio 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> riguardo ad attori "impegnati" non porno che fanno sesso reale c'è un'altro film sempre inglese "Nine songs"...


In realtà in Intimacy, a parte la fellatio, le scene non dovrebbero essere di sesso non simulato (almeno nella versione ufficiale).
Film con scene di sesso vero ce ne sono tantissimi ormai. Tempo fa aprii un thread proprio sull'argomento cinema/sesso. Nel senso che ho sempre più l'impressione che in molti film si tenda a usare ormai le sscene di sesso solo per fare qualche soldo in più ai botteghini, con inquadrature che indugiano per minuti sui due che trombano, senza che tutto ciò sia alla fine indispensabile per la storia. Mi mettevo nei panni degli eventuali partner ufficiali degli attori, silenziosi spettatori delle volontà dei registi. A me farebbe girare le palle. Ma mi rendo anche conto che a fronte di certi cachet e della bella vita che poi ne consegue, sono in tanti che alla fine sarebbero disposti a non farci molto caso 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ahi Ahi sì anche perché nel film evidentemente lei vuole proteggersi da una possibile gravidanza (ha già un bambino delizioso che l'adora e cerca di capirla guardandola recitare) mentre lui ha un passato di tossicodipendenza.


Vabbè, ma lei non lo sa che comunque con una fellatio è dura rimanere incinte?


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lei non lo sa che comunque con una fellatio è dura rimanere incinte?



Lo credeva pure Boris Becker ...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Lo credeva pure Boris Becker ...


Ma lei, a differenza della tizia con cui si appartò Becker, il bambino mica lo vuole.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei, a differenza della tizia con cui si appartò Becker, il bambino mica lo vuole.



Non è un parallelismo. Solo che con acrobazie ... 
anche tramite fellatio tutto può essere ... 
Na fesseria insomma ...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Non è un parallelismo. Solo che con acrobazie ...
> anche tramite fellatio tutto può essere ...
> *Na fesseria insomma ..*.


Ahahahahahahahahahhahahah!


----------

